# SPLIT SCUTES



## ALDABRAMAN (May 6, 2011)

For all us active and registered members, I am curious as to your opinions and preferences on tortoises with split scutes. Does it make a difference when you purchase a new hatchling if it has one, does not, or does not make any difference at all? Thanks to all for participation and all/any opinions welcome for posting.


----------



## TortieLuver (May 6, 2011)

I have found that people usually have very particular views one way or another. Either they really want one that has an extra scute/split scute when they buy two or more so they can tell them apart from one another or they just like something that is different/out of the norm sort of speak. The others don't seem to like it and only want the "normal" ones. Honestly, I think some books guide new tortoise owners to stay away from them, as if they are some irregularity or may possess a problem. Inexperienced or newly experienced shine away at times due to the reading they have done.


----------



## Neal (May 6, 2011)

For me it depends. If I'm looking for a sulcata or something that's relatively common, I would avoid any with split or irregular scutes just so I have a neat looking tortoise. We know that tortoises with irregular scutes can produce regular babies, so if we're talking about an uncommon or rare tortoise like a radiated or something, if I can get it cheaper than a regular tortoise, I'd take the irregular scute tortoise.


----------



## Jacqui (May 6, 2011)

I personally simply love the individuality that you get with a split scute animal. Does it make a difference in my buying an animal, yes it does. It does even to the point of I would most likely buy the animal, even if I had not planned to get one.


----------



## GBtortoises (May 6, 2011)

Split scutes have never influenced my decision when purchasing a tortoise. Split scutes are frequently found on wild caught tortoises as well as captive borns. The debate (as well as any defining proof) is still out whether split scutes are a result of high and dry incubation, genetics or both. I put more importance on the overall physical condition and health of a tortoise than I do it's cosmetic appearance.


----------



## JeffG (May 6, 2011)

I wouldn't view an animal with a split scute inferior or anything like that, but I prefer the symetrical look of normal scutes. I would view a purchase the same way as Neal.


----------



## Tim/Robin (May 6, 2011)

It plays no part in whether I buy a tortoise or not. I have yet to see in my experience any genetic component to split scutes. I really believe it is something to do with incubation method, temp, humidity, oxygen, etc. I have no clue which of those or if all are involved.


----------



## dmarcus (May 6, 2011)

If I was looking at 2 hatchlings and one had a split scutes and the other didn't, then I would get the one with the split scute. I would get it because of it's uniqueness.


----------



## Tccarolina (May 6, 2011)

I currently subscribe to the theory that it has to do with low oxygen at a critical incubation period. Because of this, I worry that perhaps other, less visible things (intelligence?) might also be affected.
Other than that, I like natural looking individuals. Just because it may occur in wild populations doesn't make it natural to me. I see it as a birth defect. Split scutes are most probably something that went wrong, so considerably less attractive to me. It's less important to me if the individual was wild-caught, but definitely a negative.

The only case where I kind of like it is when it looks like a "zipper", like the picture below of a box turtle. But I'd still prefer perfect scutes.


----------



## Baoh (May 6, 2011)

I would accept it in some instances. One of my female ivory hets has split scutes, but she came to me as a young adult and isn't part of the group for looks. If it is a very hard to find (for me) tortoise, but the scutes, if either split or reduced, are symmetrically arranged, I would be okay with it. However, in most cases, I want to trade my dollars for a visually flawless animal in this beholder's eye.


----------



## John (May 6, 2011)

I wouldn't trade him for the world.












sorry bout the dirty nail just finished changing the altenator in my step sons truck


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 6, 2011)

Interesting. We have never had a split scute until this year. Our last clutch we had 12 and 1 has a small split scute in the rear. The little guy is reserved already, picked out yesturday by one of our local customers. Here are two pictures just taken.


----------



## african cake queen (May 6, 2011)

hello, hey, nobody is perfect! heathly is more important. could have a great personality & miss it because its not perfect. what do i know? 'lol' lindy



squamata said:


> I wouldn't trade him for the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and there you go! great personality too i bet! lindy


----------



## l0velesly (May 6, 2011)

I actually like my tortoises different so I don't mind one having split scutes. Only concern is their health.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 6, 2011)

I don't know if it means anything but most water turtles(but not all) with split scutes are female, when they are incubated at the higher temp to produce females. So I look for split scutes if I am looking to get a female, and usually get a break on the cost. I don't know if any one else has noticed this, or am I mistaken? Len


----------



## JeffG (May 6, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Interesting. We have never had a split scute until this year. Our last clutch we had 12 and 1 has a small split scute in the rear. The little guy is reserved already, picked out yesturday by one of our local customers. Here are two pictures just taken.



If you have any "split scutes" you need to get rid of, I would be willing to make the sacrifice and take them for you.


----------



## ChiKat (May 7, 2011)

I prefer the symmetrical look...though I certainly wouldn't turn down a tort with split scutes! If I was choosing between a tortoise with split scutes and one without, I would probably choose the one without.


----------



## jaizei (May 7, 2011)

I would be most concerned about split scutes being an indicator of something health related, though it appears that is not the case. Otherwise, I have no preference.


----------

